# Wow Ted Nugent just showed a sweet air rifle



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

on his hunting show....a Benjamin 25 caliber...said he was going to use it to shoot wild pigs! no noise, no recoil and no fumes.....I think I'm in love!:happy2:

So I admit to not liking gun hunting because of noise, recoil and fumes...I also shoot left...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

He's a bit off. High power air rifles DO make noise, a lot more than most people think. And they do recoil (simple physics) but not as much as a firearm due to the forward movement of the piston.

Also I wouldn't hunt a hog with a .25 air rifle any more than I would with a .22 short firearm.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

watcher said:


> He's a bit off. High power air rifles DO make noise, a lot more than most people think. And they do recoil (simple physics) but not as much as a firearm due to the forward movement of the piston.
> 
> Also I wouldn't hunt a hog with a .25 air rifle any more than I would with a .22 short firearm.


Quoted for truth!

I have a .22 hi power air rifle and honestly, it is only slightly less noisy than my .22lr. There is recoil, although slight. 

And agreed, I wouldn't hunt hogs with that thing any more than I would jump out of a tree on them with a knife. NO THANK YOU!

However they are GREAT for small pests up to 75 ~ 100 yards.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe he meant wild "piglets"? LOL
Shot a big old boar with the .22 rifle once cause it was all I had right handy. Barely stung him.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

argh! I was hoping!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

watcher said:


> He's a bit off.


Uncle Ted....a bit off? Ya think?:hysterical:

(I love Ted, awesome guy... lives up the road a bit...but "a bit off" is his PR campaign...)


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

there are air guns fully capable of taking large game.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

hmm... no noise, no fumes, no recoil,wheres the fun in that.lol


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I made a decent air rifle a few years ago for fun. It fired marbles that I'd coated in wax.

Now while it was a blast to shoot, and I even took a deer with it, I wouldn't call it quiet by any means. Matter of fact it was LOUD! Also was hell on the meet you hit with it. Instead of piercing, it kinda sucked the meat inside out, very nasty wound.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Hunting pigs with air rifles is getting more popular.
I watched a show where they were hunting wild goats with air rifles.
These aren't the air rifles of our childhood.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.airgundepot.com/benjamin-marauder-air-rifle-25.html


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> http://www.airgundepot.com/benjamin-marauder-air-rifle-25.html


Wow, a 25 gr. pellet going 900 fps will have 45 foot pounds energy. That is pretty underwhelming. The little 25-20 Winchester, a favorite small game cartridge of mine, sends an 86 grain bullet out at 1460, for 407 foot pounds. 

This rifle they sell is 45 caliber and shoots a 180 at 780 fps. That is getting more interesting, but falls pretty far short of a 45 auto pistol bullet. 

http://www.airgundepot.com/samyang-909-rifle.html


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The standard velocity .22 Short launches a 29-grain (1.9 g) bullet at 1,045 feet per second (319 m/s) with 70 ftÂ·lbf (95 J) of energy from a 22 in (559 mm) rifle barrel and can penetrate 2 inches (51 mm) of soft pine....James


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugyO7dcF1n8&feature=related[/ame]

then check out the diy jobs and theres some KIK [email protected] comercial jobs too . Ive seen up to a 45!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Believe it or not, Lewis and Clark had 45 caliber air rifles.


----------

